# 65 Resto Questions - Hood Ornament, Vent Windows and more



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys: quick questions...

1) I have a Tempest Custom with the "straight" hood ornament (this one below, not my car though)










It has a bend and crack towards the back. I'm just as happy to keep that style, but I can not find one for the life of me in great shape. Does anyone know if the arrowhead and the "straight" kind have the same hole distance? Before I order an arrowhead, it would be helpful.

2) My vent window surrounds, the chrome triangular pieces, are quite pitted on the inner leading edge. Outside are worn down to the metal but no pitting. Is anyone reproducing these? I can't seem to find any. Seems like it will need to be a rechrome job, but trying to avoid $$$$$ on something so generally small.

3) Anyone know of any roof supports available? My car was near a fire at some point in its life and the roof supports are sagged and pulled away from the roof. The "front-to-back" support can be reused with a little love, but the "side-to-side" one seems best repaired by drilling it out and replacing it.

4) I have been trying to track a phantom interior water leak from the passenger side. With the kick panel off, I get a stream of water that comes in during the rain. The stream comes down from the bottom weld of the dash to the kick panel near the vent knob, but tracking it past I can not tell. My initial thoughts are either windshield channel or rust hole behind the fender or under the cowl. However, I havent ruled out that the weatherstripping is generally shot either. But first I wanted to check if there is a common place this occurs before I assume its one or the other. 

5) I need to replace the window rollers on the regs. Any suggestions or prior write-ups on how to get them out easily? The windows could use a good polishing, so I dont mind having to remove them at the same time. 

6) I am not doing a frame-off resto. Anyone ever try the Eastwood "inside frame sprayer"? I would like to coat the inside of the rails as best as possible as well. 

7) Anyone aware of where to buy the trim that goes around a vinyl top on a coupe? My car did not come with one, but I will installing one. 

8) I have a bit of sag on my pax side door. The spring is missing on the lower hinge. Is the best route just to go with new hinges, rebuild the current or rebuild the current lower? I dont mind spending the extra $$ on new hinges if it far and away is the best route. If rebuilds get me 90% of the way there, I'm just as happy. Likewise, are new door latches worthwhile? I know that is a bit open ended, but in general is a good cleaning/lubing again 90% as effective as a new latch? I'm not sure the wear the stock ones could endure. Obviously each car is unique, so I am just looking for personal experiences/opinions.

9) Was there a spring that attached to the hood latch? I know on the 65 there was none on the guide pin, but was there one on the actual latch? 

10) Arent lists better in 10's?  Whoops! EDIT: What paint code is this color blue the dash is painted? I know the interior trim color, but to color match the dash when its sprayed.










Thanks guys
Rob


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey wab, after your well read brake expose , lets see if i can help

1.) Tempest's ROCK!!...lol, don't know of anyone reproducing 65' straight hood arrow, Ames lists a 64' part # D101, but does not say if its straight or not, sadly us tempest guys are left getting GTO parts unless we can locate them on E-bay or craigslist, nice to hear your not cloning it, so few of these left anymore, i think they are rarer in number than GTO's as most have been hacked up for parts.
2.) Again Ames only lists 66-67, OPG may have them, could sand down to 1500 and polish if you can't find them
3.) may have to massage the side to side back in shape too, don't know of anyone making those, if it was exposed to heat when you do body work make sure to block and fill to smooth as those long flat panels warp easily.
4.) would check winsheild channel and take cowl off first as these are the usual suspects
5.) Invest in Pontiac GTO restoration guide 64-72 has proved invaluable for diagrams of assemblies
6.) will you be sandblasting or stripping? Eastwood makes good products, sounds like a sprayer with articulating nozzle should do the trick as its not easy to access all areas inside frame rails
7.) Ames has vinyl top listed as "inquire" meaning either its not being produced yet, or you don't want to know what it will cost, but no mention of trim prior to 68'
8.) if its sagging i would pop for new hinges, once you get it inline check and lube the latches, if there is excessive wear you should be able to see if, if it ain't broke don't fix it, the broke stuff will make you broke quick enough...
9.) not sure as mine is a 66', there is post spring and return spring on latch.
10.) Wanna say teal turquoise 1965 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------

